

Microsoft Surface - Vijayakumar

Big Blue Microsoft released new product called  Microsoft Surface based on kinect technology they used on Xboxs for more info take a look at the link<p>http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en/us/Pages/Product/WhatIs.aspx
======
binarray2000
Yours for €11.000 (European price).

